# CVA accura stock problems



## kbow (Dec 30, 2017)

I have a cva accura .50 with the black synthetic stock and forearm. It sat in the gun safe for a year or so and I took it out earlier to use it and the stock and forearm was so sticky I couldn't use it. I have used rubbing alcohol and a cloth and it removed some of the stickiness but not all of it. Any recommendations?


----------



## frankwright (Dec 30, 2017)

I have heard of it happening before especially with the rubbery finish.
Call CVA and they will probably replace it for you!


----------



## kbow (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------

